
Annual accessibility analysis of the top 1 million home pages - darekkay
https://webaim.org/projects/million/
======
darekkay
Some of my thoughts:

\- "56% of the 3.4 million form inputs identified were unlabeled." \- I would
expect _some_ inputs unlabelled, but over half of all inputs on the internet?
Crazy.

\- "On average, home pages had 36 distinct instances of low-contrast text." \-
I'm still waiting for the "light gray on white" trend to decline. I consider
myself having a very good eye sight, but even I struggle looking at my mobile
phone on a sunny day.

\- "Home pages with ARIA present averaged 60% more errors than those without."
\- Actually not _that_ surprising, because it takes a lot of time/experience
to get more complex components fully accessible. My go-to resource:
[https://www.w3.org/TR/wai-aria-practices-1.2/](https://www.w3.org/TR/wai-
aria-practices-1.2/)

\- All those issues were determined automatically. This means: 1. Those errors
are avoidable even without in-depth a11y knowledge 2. The number of
inaccessible websites is _even higher_. :(

